

Pitch To Branson - cgherb911
http://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/innovations/pitchtv

======
wallflower
Richard Branson celebrates risk takers.

Two Dutch students got a lift on Sir Richard's private jet because they had
the balls to ask him for a ride.

"As it was a cross-media congress, it was possible to text-message questions
for Sir Branson to a massive screen. And so, thinking ahead a bit, we figured
Sir Branson was traveling in a private jet..."

[http://kbiri.blogspot.com/2009/01/lens-story-about-
yesterday...](http://kbiri.blogspot.com/2009/01/lens-story-about-
yesterday.html)

------
billclerico
it's not really a pitch to branson - just the ability to get on inflight TV
(which, arguably, could be better)

------
profquail
Well, if you're submitting a video with your YC application, I don't see why
you wouldn't send it in here as well (though you can make this one a little
longer).

------
joez
A pretty nifty way to get original content

